# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB 2.0] Validation et marshalling

## Ricky81

Salut,

J'essaye de prendre en main Jaxb 2.0.
Pour ce qui est de la gnration des classes, tout est ok (quoique ct doc c'est pas trs  jour puisqu'il est encore question des interfaces gnres par les versions prcdentes alors qu'il s'agit de simples pojos annots).

J'ai comme besoin de valider  la fois en dsrialisant mon flux xml et en le resrialisant.
Pour la premire tape, pas de problme  partir du moment o je transmet un objet de type Schema  mon Unmarshaller.
C'est pour la srialisation que je suis embett : suivant le mme principe, j'ai bien une exception qui est leve mais le problme est que le flux est bien transmis (dans mon cas vers un fichier) et s'arrte forcement l o le problme a t dtect.

Evidemment je ne souhaiterai pas craser le fichier initialement charg par un fichier corrompu  ::aie::  
Dans les versions prcdentes il semble exister un objet de type Validator qui permet de valider directement un objet, chose qu'il n'est apparemment plus possible dans la v2.0.

Y'a-t-il une manire plus lgante de faire que de passer par exemple par un intermdiaire de type ByteArrayOutputStream ou de srialiser dans une sorte de DummyOutputStream pour dtection avant de passer aux choses srieuses ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## GrandFather

Salut,

je ne connais pas encore trs bien JAXB, mais aprs avoir jet un coup d'oeil  la spcification, il me semble que la mthode org.w3c.dom.Node getNode(java.lang.Object contentTree) du Marshaller te renvoie un noeud sur lequel tu peux effectuer facilement une validation via JAXP, puis srialiser si tout est OK.

Pour une doc  jour, je pense que le mieux est de consulter la JSR : http://jcp.org/aboutJava/communityprocess/edr/jsr222/ (en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai fait).  :;):

----------


## Ricky81

Salut,

effectivement on peut enregistrer dans une structure DOM (en l'occurence le getNode n'est pas pris en charge par l'implmentation que j'ai, mais le marshal(monObjet, monDocument); fonctionne.

Tu as raison et je peux demander la validation  JAXP en donnant le schma  la fabrique de documents, puis crire ma structure DOM vers mon flux de destination.

L o j'ai quelques rticences, c'est dans le traitement de gros fichiers / grappes d'objets au niveau DOM d'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir comme commentaires dans mes recherches.

S'il n'y a pas d'autres avis, je mettrais Rsolu.

Encore merci  ::):

----------

